# Strut mounts



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

My local Nissan Stealership told me that the upper strut mounts should be replaced everytime you change your struts. Is there any truth to this? Don't they usually last the life of the car?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

98Midnight said:


> My local Nissan Stealership told me that the upper strut mounts should be replaced everytime you change your struts. Is there any truth to this? Don't they usually last the life of the car?


I changed my struts about 4 times and never changed the mounts. I don't think they last the life of the car though. But they should last a long time.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

98Midnight said:


> My local Nissan Stealership told me that the upper strut mounts should be replaced everytime you change your struts. Is there any truth to this? Don't they usually last the life of the car?


The metal parts (except for the top nuts, which you really should replace every once in a while) really last forever. I think they're just talking about the rubber bushings (and "spring isolators") inside the mounts, which probably won't last as long as the car.

I don't think your doubts about them are unfounded though. The strut mounts in the B14 are not glued or bolted together, so there is absolutely no reason for you to have to pay to have the entire mount replaced every time.


----------

